
With an Eye on Hunger, Scientists See Promise in Genetic Tinkering of Plants - danielmorozoff
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/18/science/gmo-foods-photosynthesis.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront&mtrref=www.nytimes.com&gwh=9F53BA7D3F900D062F2B7AAF0F1A88DC&gwt=pay&_r=0
======
danielmorozoff
If anyone is interested there was a huge body of work undertaken in the Soviet
Union by a now mostly forgotten geneticist: Nikolai Vavilov. He has quite a
story of persecution by the Soviet govt, and a great book on the topic may be
found here:

[https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=2mi7NAOxe-8C&...](https://play.google.com/store/books/details?id=2mi7NAOxe-8C&source=productsearch&utm_source=HA_Desktop_US&utm_medium=SEM&utm_campaign=PLA&pcampaignid=MKTAD0930BO1&gclid=COnG2ceeutACFUtvfgodquAD-A&gclsrc=ds)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolai_Vavilov](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolai_Vavilov)

